# Pre/post emergent at the same time?



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

6k sqft Arden 15 Bermuda (seeded this spring) in South Louisiana. Grass is coming together nicely but I've been battling goose grass, dove weed, and barnyard grass since day 1. Ive spot sprayed Celsius/Certainty and Celsius/Dismiss. Ive also blanket sprayed Celsius/Certainty once. My best results have been with a mixture of Celsius at a medium rate and Dismiss at a maximum rate. Had a great effect on the goose grass which was my main target at that time. But due to mowing im assuming it dropped seeds and is germinating new plants. I mow at .5" with a manual reel mower with no bag to catch clippings. My question is this...

Would it be effective to mow with my rotary and bag the clippings to prevent spreading seeds as much as possible. Then a day or so later, put a blanket app of Celsius at medium rate and dismiss at a maximum rate to try and target the established weeds, also at the same time put an app of prodiamine 65 WDG to prevent any seeds that are in the ground from germinating? Is that even somewhat logical?

I would like to get a hold on these weeds before the fall temps kick in. I'm about 28 days out from my normal fall application of prodiamine so I'm really not that far out. Im thinking ill do half the yearly max of prodiamine now then 30 days later do a follow up with a round of Dithiopyr then again same thing in the spring


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

I've seen on youtube that putting down post and pre emergent at the same time is a good idea. I believe you can tank mix and spray them together. I'm thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## Duxa (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, I personally do this all the time, quinclorac + barricade.

Also Tenacity is both, a pre-post in one.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

Duxa said:


> Yes, I personally do this all the time, quinclorac + barricade.
> 
> Also Tenacity is both, a pre-post in one.


Thanks for the help

I cant use tenacity in my bermuda 👎🏻


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Alex_18 said:


> Duxa said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I personally do this all the time, quinclorac + barricade.
> ...


Just be aware of the watering requirements for each product. Post em needs to sit on the blades to be effective. Pre em needs to be watered into the soil to be effective. If you spray both at the same time you need to let it sit for at least 24 hours before you water in the pre em.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye what if i sprayed pre em first and watered it in. Then came back the next day with the Celsius/Dismiss? Thats what I'm thinking as of now


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Alex_18 said:


> @TN Hawkeye what if i sprayed pre em first and watered it in. Then came back the next day with the Celsius/Dismiss? Thats what I'm thinking as of now


There is nothing wrong with spraying both at the same time. It saves time and does two jobs at once. As long as you wait a day to water it in you should be fine. Spraying them separately is ideal but most people don't have time for ideal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Alex_18 said:


> TN Hawkeye what if i sprayed pre em first and watered it in. Then came back the next day with the Celsius/Dismiss? Thats what I'm thinking as of now


That's probably what I would do. But I'm weird and use different nozzles for soil and foliar applied products.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye Ill make time to do it right. FlowZone makes it much easier too. Prodiamine will go down tomorrow morning with a half inch of water. Then maybe tomorrow afternoon/Tuesday afternoon I can spray Celsius/Dismiss

@Ware 🤣 how's that sound?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

Decided to wait it out another week or two to get me closer to my normal fall apps. Put down some triazicide this afternoon instead. Plus we have a party this weekend so i didnt want the grass i do have yellowed from the Dismiss. I can deal with the weeds for a little while longer


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd wait about 3 days after mowing to give them time to pop up. The more product you can get on the leaves of the weeds the better. No issue at all with doing pre and post. Sometimes even with spraying driveway cracks I mix in prodiamine with the roundup.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'd wait about 3 days after mowing to give them time to pop up. The more product you can get on the leaves of the weeds the better. No issue at all with doing pre and post. Sometimes even with spraying driveway cracks I mix in prodiamine with the roundup.


@SCGrassMan @Ware My normal schedule is cutting every Sunday/Monday and every Thursday. After i cut on Thursday should I be ok spraying on Sunday and just skipping my cut on Monday? I know you should wait a couple days to mow after spraying also. So im just curious whats more important. Waiting to spray a few days after the cut to have surface area to spray onto or waiting a few days after cut to give the plants time to absorb everything you spray?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Spray 3 days after mowing, and wait 3 days after before mowing again.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Spray 3 days after mowing, and wait 3 days after before mowing again.


Thanks @SCGrassMan ill skip the Monday cut when I spray


----------

